# Stop motion film of the skies



## Brian G Turner (Sep 19, 2013)

A really nice stop motion video of the skies, which was featured on Bing today:

Mount Bromo HD Timelapse on Vimeo


----------



## StormSeeker (Sep 19, 2013)

I adore these! 

When I see the stars, and the milky way I wonder if its even POSSIBLE to see them this well with human eyes. Is it something a special camera picks up? Or is there really so little light pollution around that we could actually see these things ourselves?

If so, I would love nothing more than to see this for myself. Of course, it may require being in the middle of a desert in the middle of the night! lol Any excursions to this affect going around? lol


----------



## monsterchic (Nov 22, 2013)

Holy cow, was that gorgeous.  That's one of the reasons I like living in the country...I can see stuff like this  only, in my North American view.


----------



## WayneLutz (Nov 23, 2013)

Those time lapse shots of the night sky are great. Where I live, I'm about 20 miles from a small town and surrounded by the hills. The night sky gets very dark, great for night sky viewing. On a really calm, moonless night, I can go out on the deck of my floating cabin and see a mirror image of the sky on the lake's surface. It's a bit confusing to see all of those constellations in reverse.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (May 12, 2014)

What an amazing film, love the star trails.
Just mind blowing!


----------



## JonH (May 14, 2014)

StormSeeker said:


> When I see the stars, and the milky way...



You live in Renfrewshire. If you turn your back on Glasgow, at least you can see the Milky Way. I live in London. Last time I saw Orion, it had six stars.

Occasionally I've sat during the wee small hours in the local graveyard in the hope of seeing something interesting with binoculars. As observation sessions go, they leave something to be desired. Not to mention the possibility of being arrested.

But I once observed the sky from the Sinai desert - and yes, it's possible to see the stars just like this. Don't hesitate. Do it!


----------



## alchemist (May 14, 2014)

That only makes me want to buy that big-ass camera I always wanted.


----------



## Starbeast (May 16, 2014)

I said:


> A really nice stop motion video of the skies, which was featured on Bing today


 
Beautiful. I never get tired of looking at the stars in space.


----------

